# Skaven - first pic!



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Start your joyous chittering vermin-things! The Under Empire shall rise again! :biggrin:

Yet again we have the first pics coming from an official source - September White Dwarf - GW sure are keeping leaks under control these days.


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking cool so far, good find.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

wonder what bell of lost souls will do now gw seem to have things tightly under wraps?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i am VERY surprised and VERY happy that theyre redoing the clanrats.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

"Return of some classic Skaven Artifice..."

Could this be a confirmation of the Doom Wheel? There's no other Skaven artifice or war machines that leap to my mind as having previously been phased out...


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

is that the isle of man three legged symbol on the champions shield


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Whoohoo! perfect timing GW.. I'm nearing the completion of my 40K army as I want it... and when I'm there.. I planned on starting a fantasy army.. Skaven.. by november, I should have my army all done ( except for a few randomg things I just want for fun )
So I'll be able to start with a fresh new codex and everything.. Hmm guess I better get rid of this older one I have.. it was NEW when I bought it.. I think.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm gonna play skaven now.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The return of the doomwheel will be awesome too.. can't wait to deploy one


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Very handsome models, I wonder if it will be just 10 per box or will they put in abit more value with 20? Awk who am I kidding? It's gonna be 10 for £12 and ingame cost will be like 4 or 5 points and you'll need MILLIONS of them.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The model on the right has a Stormvermin look to it.

Doomwheel and Verminlord anyone?


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

so the horned rat avatar is in or out? thats all i want to know.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't play fantasy but I always liked Skaven from the WHFRP. Are they any good? Are they a good army for beginners?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope they bring back the doom wheel I still have the old one but I guess the new model will be better.
For some reason I have a large collection of Skaven models even though I have never played them. So looking forward to a new book so maybe I can final use them.


----------



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Very handsome models, I wonder if it will be just 10 per box or will they put in abit more value with 20? Awk who am I kidding? It's gonna be 10 for £12 and ingame cost will be like 4 or 5 points and you'll need MILLIONS of them.


Knowing GW then probably. If you want loads of rats before then, I'd reccomend the battalion, as you get 40 clanrats, but they do look a bit aged. And those new ones are very tempting...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The new clanrats are looking good. Suddenly actually interested in the Skaven release now.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Just got the new GW news letter and it has a pic of the Skaven Armybook cover art. Here it is folks.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

the only problem is i'm one of those guys who likes to have the my models up to date so ive now got to get 100s of new clanrats.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

So they did redo the main ratarsed rats, a godsend for that army really:good: They look more "rat-ish" now for sure. Lets just hope that the rest of the ratarsed ones keep the same look

@ Darklove: They are a horde army, safety in numbers is the general Skavenesque battleplan. There were a time when the SAD(Skaven Army of Doom) armys shook the GT circus to its core. The Skaven army is(atleast up till now) quite random, and when things work out very dangerous. I personally expect the upcoming ratarsed book to be a competitive army for sure, and getting into Fantasy can be done with any army, so if you like the models have a go. WHFB is quite a diffrent game from 40k, alot more details and specific rules, and great "army character" amongst each army


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Thats dissapointing  I was hoping for Beasts before skaven, though, i supose this means i have more time for my warriors and will keep my christmas list uncluttered with more warhammer


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Per the GW website today, New Doomwheel is confirmed!!!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=3800006a

No pics yet, though. Hopefully we'll get a nice preview next month. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice that the doomwheel returns, but really not keen on the new sculpt clan rats - might need to clear my local GW of their stock of current sculpts


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

One thing i do notice is the three dont mach. Now, im not skaven expert but one looks like a plague monk, one looks like a clan rat and the other looks like a small stormvermin


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Sei 'fir said:


> is that the isle of man three legged symbol on the champions shield


Nah, crude sign of the Horned Rat.

Which just LOOKS like the Manx symbol. :wink:


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Very cool, I like the new look a lot. Now all I can do is cross my fingers and hope GW will update the Slave models as well.


----------

